# The Fright Vlogs are on Youtube!



## FRIGHTGUY (Sep 1, 2010)

After much consideration I thought I'd give this Vlog'n thing a try. I don't want to promise that I will have one every day or week for that matter but I'm gonna do my best. I'll post them on youtube and on my blog http://grimlockmanor.blogspot.com/

Hope you enjoy my introduction. Thanks for watching and thanks for stopping by the grimlock manor blog!


----------



## FRIGHTGUY (Sep 1, 2010)

Just a quick thank you for those of you who have subscribed to my youtube channel and watched the first vlog! As always I appreciate it. I'm working on vlog number two now which will be a stroll through the Grimlock Manor dungeon so stay tuned.


----------



## FRIGHTGUY (Sep 1, 2010)

Hey everyone! New Fright vlog for your viewing pleasure!


----------



## FRIGHTGUY (Sep 1, 2010)

*Fright Vlog 3 - The Dungeon*

Fright Vlog number 3 is up and running. I know, I know...two in a matter of days! Crazy! In this vlog I give a quick tour of the Grimlock Manor Dungeon and some of the various props laying around.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

cool..thanks for the vids./

Waitwaitwait: There's a whole STREET where **every house** is a haunt!!?? OMGGgggg..HEAVEN! Hmmm..I have a friend in Jersey...I wonder if she's nearby? Hmm..could be a possible visit/crash pad.


----------



## FRIGHTGUY (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks! No problem. I've enjoyed making them so far and hope to keep it up!


----------



## FRIGHTGUY (Sep 1, 2010)

New Vlog today! I went to my first ever Make & Take yesterday with the NJ/PA Group and I had a blast! I am looking forward to our next meeting and our first build which is a one armed grave grabber. Enjoy the vlog!


----------



## FRIGHTGUY (Sep 1, 2010)

*Vlog 5 - Sculpting*

Hey guys,

Started to get back to my clown head sculpt and began to make some process so here is a quick video of what I have so far. To read more about the process and the material used head on over to the blog for todays posts!


----------



## FRIGHTGUY (Sep 1, 2010)

*Frightvlogs - Trip to NYC Library.*

Took a trip to the NYC Library this past week. It's an awesome place with great history and from a haunters perspective there is some great reference there. Check out my video and for more on the libraries history and additional pictures please go check out my blog and be sure to subscribe if you haven't already as we will be running more contest and giveaways very soon!


----------



## FRIGHTGUY (Sep 1, 2010)

*Epic Great Stuff Foam Cast Failure!*

So I think the video will say it all and I am sure there will be a few laughs here! I am really trying to "expand" (no pun intended) the use of Great Stuff foam insulation. We all use it for vines, guts, slime and even a skull cast here or there but I really want to try and perfect some sculpting techniques with it and I know that is going to be hard given the expanding qualities of great stuff, it's just tricky to work with as you can see in the video but I am dedicated to trying to break the mold of what we use it for currently and come up with some really cool stuff..some "Great Stuff" god I am a laugh riot huh!


----------



## FRIGHTGUY (Sep 1, 2010)

*Grave Grabber Prop Build.*

Hey guys!

So new Vlog today. Yesterday I went to my NJ/PA make and take group and we did our first build this year which was a one armed grave grabber that runs off a deer motor. It was a great learning build for me and I am excited to have such an awesome new prop for my grave yard. I am going to try and build another one of these fully on my own in the near future but for now check out the one I built yesterday. I will be posting a parts list on my blog shortly in case you want to see exactly what goes into one of these. Enjoy!


----------



## FRIGHTGUY (Sep 1, 2010)

*Freaky Friday Giveaway!*


----------



## FRIGHTGUY (Sep 1, 2010)

Just some fun random babbling about the Freaky Friday Giveaway, The Haunters Video Awards Show and other haunter fun! Enjoy!


----------



## FRIGHTGUY (Sep 1, 2010)

Hey all! Looks like after the Hack Scare we had this afternoon some of if not most of the videos have been taken down but you can still view them all on my youtube if you would like.

Today I have for you my overview of the Chiller Convention with reviews on some of the Vendors from the show, what I bought at the show and some actual footage of the Con itself. So enjoy!


----------



## FRIGHTGUY (Sep 1, 2010)

Hey Frightners!

So new vlog today. Talking about Blogtv and my review of Troll Hunter!


----------



## FRIGHTGUY (Sep 1, 2010)

Hey Frightners!

So here is my long awaited walkthrough of Halloween Adventure in NYC. I hope to do another video of this store soon but my next will be of Abracadbra in NYC, another Halloween Costume and Prop shop open all year round. I hope you enjoy!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

So how many things did you buy in that store?

Dobby made me smile:jol:


----------



## FRIGHTGUY (Sep 1, 2010)

Haha Roxy! Man I could buy everything but I'm normally good about it when I go there...sometime....hehe.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

So where are the pics of what you got, or did you really get out without buying a thing.


----------



## FRIGHTGUY (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi Frightners!

So I have started to pick up and really focus on my props. If I want my haunt to look anything like what I have pictured in my crazy head then I really need to get cracking.

I have begun to re-focus my attention on my clown prop that I am building using various material such as Mache, Sculpy, Paper Clay, PVC and eventually canvas and stuffing for the body. Right now the focus is the head of the clown. Below is a quick update of the process and you can also head on over to my blog for additional pictures and nightly updates on this guy.

Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Looking good ... but I think you're running out of time! :googly:


----------



## FRIGHTGUY (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks IMU! This is simply for my haunt I realized I could not make the prop I wanted with the time I have left so im bypassing the contest and just focusing on my haunt. Ill continue to post pics and video on my blog and will share the final finished props for this year in the prop thread here on the forum.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I hear ya Jay! I have to start focusing on my props to be able to finish in time for the haunt! The clown is coming along really nice! How is your ticket booth coming along?


----------



## FRIGHTGUY (Sep 1, 2010)

New Vlog! Updates on Boston, Hauntcast on Blog TV and The Freakshow Halloween Extravaganza Show This Halloween!


----------



## FRIGHTGUY (Sep 1, 2010)

Hey All!

I haven't posted any updates of my vlogs here lately but there are quite a few new ones and some progress videos of my prop build so please feel free to stop by my page and check them out. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## FRIGHTGUY (Sep 1, 2010)

A short audio teaser for my haunt this year.


----------



## FRIGHTGUY (Sep 1, 2010)

More progress and the start of the freak cages.


----------



## FRIGHTGUY (Sep 1, 2010)

Getting lots of work done on my mini caged minions. This has been a fun prop thus far and seeing how I will be tucked away at home with hurricane Irene approaching us I should be able to finish at least one of these guys this weekend!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That mini minion is one of the cutest little creepy things I've ever seen. I love how the head is so disproportionate to the body, and I hope it stays that way even after bulking him up.

And if "cute" was not what you were going for, well, too bad!:googly: I love how he looks.


----------



## FRIGHTGUY (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks Roxy!! Im not bulking out the body that much so his head will stay oversized, it's one of the things I liked so much about him as well and yeah I guess he is cute haha! I didn't want him to be too ferocious.

Since that video I've added feet and hands and his body has 1 application of cotton balls and latex. He also has a few ribs now and a chest bone and has been wrapped in certain parts with cheese cloth to give him a slight mummified look. I will post more video of that shortly but for now here is an update on my clown prop.

I have been working on his hate to make his propeller move.


----------



## FRIGHTGUY (Sep 1, 2010)

Finally a new vlog! I have been working hard on the haunt trying to stay ahead of schedule (though that never happens!) This is an update on on freak show clown. His body is almost complete, his propeller is now moving and since this video I have sanded his face and primed it to get it ready for paint. The next video I take of him he should be complete which will hopefully be this weekend!


----------



## FRIGHTGUY (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## FRIGHTGUY (Sep 1, 2010)

A quick sneak peek at one portion of our haunt. We have our cemetery, carnival and seance room and took a few snippets of the seance room as we were setting up the lighting and getting it all ready. We happen to have Rue Morgue Radio Playing by the Creepshow so the lights were going along with the song which was cool but we will actually have a storm track playing when we open. Final video and pictures of the full haunt coming soon!


----------



## FRIGHTGUY (Sep 1, 2010)

Getting back into doing some Vlogging as I get ready to being the new countdown to Halloween. Lot's of news to share!


----------



## FRIGHTGUY (Sep 1, 2010)

Hey all!

Our fist Pro Haunt meeting got underway this weekend. Here is a little about it and some clips of us just BS'n!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Wow Jay, What a great opportunity awaits all of you, The space looks fantastic. Ya'll have the chance to really put a great haunt on. I'll be following your progress, and of course helping Rich with a few welding projects (I'll get the inside scoop for a few months). That is, untill your building schedule goes into hyperdrive, and Rich goes crosseyed building wall panels.

I'm really excited for all of you.... Sooooo Coooool...


----------



## FRIGHTGUY (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks Greg! It is an interesting opportunity. Plenty to still be discussed and figured out but there is potential in it so trust me I am as interested as you in seeing how it all unfolds!


----------

